# Live web streaming of horse competitions at the Royal Welsh Show 2011



## s4csioe (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi there, 

Just thought I'd let you know that the horse competitions in the Main Ring of the Royal Welsh Agricultural Show will be streamed live online from 8am - 5pm daily from Monday 18 July - Thursday 21 July. 

You can view the stream on our website from Monday: S4C - Y Sioe/11

The schedule for the main ring can be seen here: S4C - Y Sioe/11

You are all welcome to discuss with us or ask questions via our message board, Twitter or Facebook. 

I hope that it's of interest to you and that you can join us worldwide!

Rhodri, 
S4C - Y Sioe/11


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Don't be a stranger, now that you have found us!!



Thank you so much for the heads up!!


----------

